# Growl (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's news of a new werewolf flick coming our way.

Starring Katee Sachhoff, the story revolves around _"a traveling underground fight club called 'The Brawlers' who arrive at a derelict ghost town tucked away in the Colorado Rockies. They meet the town's only residents, the Maxilla family, who want to buy onto the fight card. But the Maxilla family's true intentions for the Brawler crew is soon revealed in teeth and claws. Some will be hunted, some will be feed, and some will become part of the family whether they like it or not."_

More details as they come.

Sound interesting to anyone?

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15360


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL @ Maxilla name....


----------

